# Zac Efron



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

<big><big><big><big>IS NOW A TBT MEME</big></big></big></big>






<big><big><big>WEEGEE ZAC</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>AWESOME ZAC</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>SHOOP DA ZAC</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>DAT ZAC</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>300 ZAC</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>OVER 9000 ZAC</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>DESU ZAC</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>ZAC CAN'T ENJOY HIS SANDWICH</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>PEDOZAC</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>PINGAS ZAC</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>ZAC MAH BOI</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>ZACROLL</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>ZACKIP</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>MILZAC</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>ADVICE ZAC</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>ZAC ZONDAY</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>IT'S ZAC EFRON GET IN THE CAR</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>LOL ZAC</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>COURAGE ZAC</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>SLOWZAC</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>O RLY ZAC</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>BOXXY ZAC</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>DRAMA ZAC</big></big></big>





<big><big><big>ZAC BOYLE</big></big></big>





This is fun. It's just like a meme I started over at Nintendo Hub (VGDistrict now). Here's the thread, if anyone's interested: http://vgdistrict.com/showthread.php?t=17557

I made most of the images. Unfortunately, I posted a lot of them in a Mr. Boots group I started there instead of in that thread, and that group is gone now, so all those pictures are gone. There are still some good ones in the thread, though.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 22, 2009)

Good for him I guess. =/


----------



## Princess (Apr 22, 2009)

<333333333 zaccccc


----------



## Nightray (Apr 22, 2009)

OM*G! *dies by heart attack*


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> <333333333 zaccccc


It's not good to be a meme. Unless you're Chuck Norris.


----------



## Princess (Apr 22, 2009)

his picture fool.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chuck Norris is no better.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> his picture fool.


I was gonna use this, but it made me sick. :X


----------



## Princess (Apr 22, 2009)

<333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could not stand to look at the Rolling Stone with him on it. And what is a meme?


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 22, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zac Effron in general


----------



## Nightray (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*revives* D: ew. *dies again by hearta ttack*


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 22, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jojo: Death by Zac Effron. =(


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 22, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, pretty much. I had to watch HSM3 in school, so I whispered into th ecrowd of people who were really into the movie (and him) that he was gay and took a picture of himself kissing another guy on the lips, they got mad at me. It was worth it.


----------



## Champ22 (Apr 22, 2009)

y is ever1 takin about him


----------



## MygL (Apr 22, 2009)

Whos and what does Chuck Norris does?


----------



## Nightray (Apr 22, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Whos and what does Chuck Norris does?


He can shut a revolving door. >.> lol


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 22, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Whos and what does Chuck Norris does?


He kills little blond boys named Lucas  :O


----------



## MygL (Apr 22, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont like him now =(

I hate him ... >=(


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 22, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all do.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaannnnggg<3333333333


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

START EXPLOITING!


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 22, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soon Zac Efron will keep Chuck Norris company


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> START EXPLOITING!


OMG! YES!


----------



## Nightray (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> START EXPLOITING!


*revives* ahahahahahah, lol.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

AWESOME ZAC


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

SHOOP DA ZAC


----------



## Nightray (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SHOOP DA ZAC


Oshi- *dies by heart attack* ahhaahaha


----------



## djman900 (Apr 22, 2009)

shoop da <3


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :X 
Oh dear... I don't feel---*vomits*  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X 
Oh god oh god! Here i go a--- *vomits*
*Spits*
Can someone unclogged the toilet?
please...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

DAT ZAC


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> DAT ZAC


thats one's pretty cool...


----------



## Nightray (Apr 22, 2009)

Dude, your so obsessed with _him_


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Dude, your so obsessed with _him_


No, I'm just destroying his image. =D

300 ZAC


----------



## Nightray (Apr 22, 2009)

Seems like you are


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 22, 2009)

Mmkay, Tye.
It was funny like...the first time, but not so much anymore....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 22, 2009)

When Chuck Norris kicks someone they don't get hurt at all but then Captain Falcon comes, kicks them both, and they explode into anti-matter.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

This is by far the most epic Zac:

OVER 9000 ZAC


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

DESU ZAC


----------



## Nightray (Apr 22, 2009)

DIE. zac Efron


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

ZAC CAN'T ENJOY HIS SANDWICH


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 22, 2009)

I find these amusing.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 22, 2009)

I wonder if Tyeforce does requests.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 22, 2009)

Here's a request:
Dr. Zacnik.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Here's a request:
> Dr. Zacnik.


I was only gonna do memes, but I might take non-meme requests...

Anyway...

PEDOZAC


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dr. Robotnik is a meme.
Haven't you ever heard of Pingas?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH! _THAT_ ROBOTNIK!! Sorry, I was thinking of normal Eggman, lol. XD Fine, PINGAS ZAC will be next.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 22, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet he still owns life. o.0

Funny pictures. :s


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

Okay, here it is...

PINGAS ZAC


----------



## SuperPhillip (Apr 22, 2009)

He'll probably be a lot more tolerable now that he's out of Disney's arms.

Same couldn't be said for Shia Lebeouf imho.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Okay, here it is...
> 
> PINGAS ZAC


lol


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

This is fun. It's just like a meme I started over at Nintendo Hub (VGDistrict now). Here's the thread, if anyone's interested: http://vgdistrict.com/showthread.php?t=17557

I made most of the images. Unfortunately, I posted a lot of them in a Mr. Boots group I started there instead of in that thread, and that group is gone now, so all those pictures are gone. There are still some good ones in the thread, though.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

ZAC MAH BOI


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 23, 2009)

I wish i could see zac's reaction to all the "Zac" threads lol xD


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2009)

TYEFORCE EFRON!!! LOL


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

PizzaTime said:
			
		

> TYEFORCE EFRON!!! LOL


Just get out...


----------



## Nightray (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh... wow.. o.o


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> PizzaTime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont flame others ... wth


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

ZACROLL


----------



## Nightray (Apr 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ZACROLL


Awesome, I could just hear that song, lmfao


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 23, 2009)

I think you're taking it a bit far, Tye


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 23, 2009)

Lol, a forced meme.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2009)

If I see one more Zac Efron thread, I will kill myself.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 23, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> If I see one more Zac Efron thread, I will kill myself.


Jas0n  hands a knife to Rockman.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 23, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> If I see one more Zac Efron thread, I will kill myself.


Would you sew a blanket with Zac Efron?
Would you watch a movie with Zac Efron?
Would you watch a movie with Zac Efron in it with Zac Efron?
Would you murder Zac Efron?
Would you run with Zac Efron in the sunset?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 23, 2009)

my mother *censored.3.0*ing God I love this topic.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 23, 2009)

What's DESU ZAC & DAT ZAC?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 23, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> What's DESU ZAC & DAT ZAC?


Well I went to 4chan to find out what the Desu meme was but all I found were gifs of women pooping out balls and pipes and crap. Never again am I going there.


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 23, 2009)

You don't know what DESU is???? Google Suiseiseki from the anime Rosen Maiden.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 23, 2009)

OMG! do a Zackip! XD


----------



## Majora (Apr 23, 2009)

Cool Pictures!But Zac Afron stinks!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 23, 2009)

O_O


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> OMG! do a Zackip! XD


That's next.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Encyclopedia Dramatica. (Don't go there, though. Seriously, just don't.)


----------



## SamXX (Apr 23, 2009)

LMAO xD 
So many Zac threads.
:|


----------



## shinobibeat (Apr 23, 2009)

lol pedo zac dat full o win


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

ZACKIP


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 23, 2009)

what about Dramatic Zac-munk


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 23, 2009)

ZAC EFRON OVERKILL.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> what about Dramatic Zac-munk


Shh, I'll get to that! (And it would be Dramatic Prairie Zac, not Zacmunk.) There are too many memes, lol. @_@

MILZAC (IS NOT A MEME)


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 23, 2009)

I think you have too much time on your hands Tyeforce.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 23, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> I think you have too much time on your hands Tyeforce.


*nods*


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

I spent hours making Mr. Boots pictures at Nintendo Hub during the summer. XD


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT!?


Ohwait. Different Hub. Sorreh xD


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, not you, lol.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2009)

Robert Pattinson is much hotter.

<small>(Just so you know, I am *NOT* gay.)</small>


----------



## Sarah (Apr 23, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Robert Pattinson is much hotter.
> 
> <small>(Just so you know, I am *NOT* gay.)</small>


Eww.. No he's not.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 23, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Zac is better! <small><small>Oh no not again!</small></small>


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like ether of them, but I have to agree. Zac is more attractive looking them Rob.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Apr 23, 2009)

The 300 Zac is BEAST!!!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm hotter than both.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Apr 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'm hotter than both.


oh please, none of us want to see u! :veryhappy: 
"it" would be hideous.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'm hotter than both.


...

If I knew what you looked like, then I'd possibly say "YES."


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 23, 2009)

Just Wii > Camp > Official Picture thread > Megamannt125


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Just Wii > Camp > Official Picture thread > Megamannt125


Oh sweet.

You look awesome.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2009)

*EMOZAC*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 23, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> I think you have too much time on your hands Tyeforce.


I think the reason why is fairly obvious.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 23, 2009)

Loli Spotter said:
			
		

> *EMOZAC*


LMAO XD

And yes mega you're hotter


----------



## Nightray (Apr 23, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Loli Spotter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course he is Megah looks like Light to me


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 23, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*laughs menically*
Yes.
I am Kira.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 23, 2009)

We're missing something... Imma firin mah lazor, DESU, Rick Efron, ZacKip... Hmm... 

IVE GOT IT.

KANYE EFRON.  George Bush doesn't care about HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 23, 2009)

IVE GOT IT

CHOCOLATE RAIN ZAC

TAY ZACDAY


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

Loli Spotter said:
			
		

> *EMOZAC*


I'M NOT *censored.3.0*ING EMO!! GTFO OF HERE YOU STUPID VGD TROLLS!!


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 23, 2009)

Olmec does not approve of this thread


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'M NOT *censored.3.0*ING EMO!! GTFO OF HERE YOU STUPID VGD TROLLS!!


You started it. What goes around comes around.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I didn't. I didn't do anything that justifies what they're doing here.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 23, 2009)

Tye, the intonetz is too ignorant for brilliance.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kira is my savior


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Loli Spotter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Troll? I thought we were friends ;_;?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

Seriously, just stop now. It's not funny.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2009)

What are you trying to say? You don't want me here?


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 23, 2009)

Loli Spotter said:
			
		

> What are you trying to say? You don't want me here?


I think he just dumped you, man.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

Yay...no more trolls...

ADVICE ZAC


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

ZAC ZONDAY


----------



## bittermeat (Apr 23, 2009)

Nooooooo.
Please, heck no.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

NOW WAI

I just got other people to do it...

GRUDGE ZAC (not mine)


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

Another one not made by me...

NARUTO ZAC


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 23, 2009)

Zac of a thousand faces.


----------



## John102 (Apr 23, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Zac of a thousand faces.


I have mutiple personalities, all of them hate zac efron.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

Here's another one anon made... I don't know what it's supposed to be.


----------



## John102 (Apr 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Here's another one anon made... I don't know what it's supposed to be.


zombie zac.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

This one is funny...






It's nice when I don't have to do any work. XD


----------



## gszman (Apr 23, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2009)

IT'S ZAC EFRON GET IN THE CAR


----------



## MygL (Apr 24, 2009)

PINGAS?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL ZAC


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2009)

COURAGE ZAC


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2009)

SLOWZAC


----------



## Nightray (Apr 24, 2009)

Tye......You're so obsessed with Zac Efron....


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Tye......You're so obsessed with Zac Efron....


No, I hate him. I just want to start a meme. =)

POLL ADDED!


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actions speak louder than words Tye.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 24, 2009)

Lol, I'm gonna conduct an experiment regarding on what will happen if I posted this thread in either Encyclopedia Dramatica or 4chan.


----------



## Natalie27 (Apr 24, 2009)

i like awsome zack


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Lol, I'm gonna conduct an experiment regarding on what will happen if I posted this thread in either Encyclopedia Dramatica or 4chan.


Be sure to include a link leading back to TBT.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Lol, I'm gonna conduct an experiment regarding on what will happen if I posted this thread in either Encyclopedia Dramatica or 4chan.


NEW FRIENDZ.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Lol, I'm gonna conduct an experiment regarding on what will happen if I posted this thread in either Encyclopedia Dramatica or 4chan.


DON'T DO IT!!


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're basically trying to get noticed by the online communityz?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 24, 2009)

One more Zac Efron topic ...
If I see one more after this then I'm leaving for good.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> One more Zac Efron topic ...
> If I see one more after this then I'm leaving for good.


NOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES.


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 24, 2009)

Although Pedo Zac is my favorite one, I voted PINGAS because whenever there is a poll with a PINGAS option, I lose my free will to choose -.-

McCain Should've changed his name to PINGAS...


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just let him leave


----------



## Princess (Apr 24, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O  :O  :O  :O 
NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## bud (Apr 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say yes to your no and no to RockmanEXE's yes

anyway, back on topic...
I voted for Pingas Zac cause that made me laugh. That and Zackip made me laugh too XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2009)

What Zac should I do next?


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> What Zac should I do next?


Dramatic!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Kay, after this...

O RLY ZAC


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 24, 2009)

MAH BOI ZAC for the win.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 24, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> One more Zac Efron topic ...
> If I see one more after this then I'm leaving for good.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

DON'T LEAVE US WITH TYE!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2009)

BOXXY ZAC


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 24, 2009)

What in the bloody hell is the matter with you?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> What in the bloody hell is the matter with you?


You missed everything.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I get it, loads of Zac Effron threads.

Still- what the *censored.3.0*?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2009)

DRAMA ZAC


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 24, 2009)

First of all, boxxybabee is _much_ too attractive to be put on this handsome, self-absorbed raging dickhead's face.

Oh wait-


----------



## Horus (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## bud (Apr 24, 2009)

These funny pics your making tyeforce are making me lol. You should try doing a Gannon zac XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2009)

ZAC BOYLE


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 24, 2009)

Just.. stop.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Just.. stop.


Why?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 24, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Just.. stop.


 .


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you think that I'd stop just because you said so?


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, let me explain this to you.

1) This is a forum
2) The forum contains more people than just you
3) Threads are on the forums for people to discuss things and to generally just be entertaining
4) By spamming with these stupid pictures you're just annoying people
5) Everyone will begin to hate you
6) GTFO >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) O RLY?
2) YA RLY
3) Many people find this entertaining
4) Some people
5) They already do
6) NO U


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are probably the most annoying little brat I have ever met.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2009)

Sounds like we don't need to troll Tye at all; you guys seem to be handling it pretty well on your own. 

How does it feel to be shunned by two forums for being a total failure? At least YouTube will still have you, Tye.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 24, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loltyeisaadult.


----------



## Miranda (Apr 24, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Just.. stop.


Agreed.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 24, 2009)

T3h Kaiser said:
			
		

> Sounds like we don't need to troll Tye at all; you guys seem to be handling it pretty well on your own.


It's pretty easy to troll him, he thinks the world revolves around him and if it stops for one second he curls up in a corner and cries.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 24, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> T3h Kaiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He curls into a ball like Sonic.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> T3h Kaiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jas0n, you're clueless. And what have I ever done to you? I've always respected you as one of the better people here, and this is what I get? All because you don't like a thread I made?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jas0n: O MAI GAWD TAI DUN U NO ZAC EFRON IS ANNOYIN STOP POSTIN IN UR THRED NOOB
Tye: OMG STOOPID ELITIST I DO WAT I WUN
Me:  <_<


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may be, but I can see that you just don't know when to stop. From this thread all I can see you trying to do is get attention, the same you have always done on this forum. It's starting to get on my nerves.

Can't you see that everyone is just telling you to stop now?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2009)

Oops.  I locked it.


----------

